# Help T5 and Yohimbe?



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey!!

Am cardio can I take T5 and a yohimbe cap ? Or would I be better to take yohimbe on its own ? What do uz think?

KP


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Personally found better results with ephedrine than Yohimbe.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw cool! just don't want to take it on an empty and pure feel that horrific sick feeling = ******


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Yohimbe gives that exact feeling mate.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

better not wear new trainers then!

Cheer bud


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

while yohimbine is def an overall stimulant, its main use is for problem fat areas. My GF has just started using it for her thighs, and I'm combining it with an ACE inhibitor (Vasotec) thats supposed to stop alpha 2a receptors (in the problem fat areas) from re-growing..


----------

